# "undefined symbol: XkbInitialMap" while loading vnc.so

## Luc484

Hi guys. I'm trying to run a vnc server but I'm having troubles. I was following the guide on Gentoo wiki, but I got this error I'm not able to solve:

```
cluca luca # grep vnc /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) LoadModule: "vnc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//vnc.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//vnc.so: undefined symbol: XkbInitialMap

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//vnc.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vnc"

(EE) Failed to load module "vnc" (loader failed, 7)
```

I tried looking for this error but I can't find useful informations. I tried emerging the testing version of xf4vnc but I'm getting the same error. Am I the only one who's getting it?

Thanks.

----------

## Dan

I have two boxes with xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 and it loads fine

But my boxes with 1.2.0 it will not load either, I get same message.

Posted a bugreport..

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166875

----------

## berry120

I'm also getting exactly the same message, did anyone find a solution for this? Would upgrading to the latest xorg unstable version do something or is this a very risky thing to try?

----------

## CombinedEffort

Just wanted to add a 'me too' on this one (xorg-server-1.2). 

Tried the from-scratch modular build as suggested in the bugzilla page, but it looked like the resulting install was going to rampage across by neat gentoo X11 installation so I chickened out.

Cheers,

Rich.

----------

## nickmarinho

i'm having exactly the same error to load the module.

the vnc runs normally but the module don't load and the X mode to see just run the black screen.

the other things are normally

----------

## clpalmer

Ditto on the problem =/ Anyone found a solution yet? I tried just rebuilding the modular xf4vnc but it fails building xserver (something about config.hin can't be renamed). I assume it's cuz I haven't fully built the xorg modular whatever.

----------

## clpalmer

Just got a reply from the Alan who does xf4vnc. He said there should be a new release soon to fix these issues.

----------

## CombinedEffort

I'm afraid I've somewhat given up on xf4vnc and have switched to x11vnc (in portage). 

It needs to to started from the commandline (or .xinitrc) as opposed to an X11 module, but, hey, it seems to do the same as xf4vnc, i.e. VNC into a 'real' X11 display.

Rich.

----------

## Schmolch

same problem here, sad that you can't even get a f*cking vnc-server to run without issues.

----------

## HeissFuss

I went back to Tightvnc a while ago because of this issue.

----------

## Rhabb

 *HeissFuss wrote:*   

> I went back to Tightvnc a while ago because of this issue.

 

What do u mean?

I wanna use Tightvnc and followed this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_RealVNC%2C_TightVNC%2C_XF4VNC

As I need a vnc.so module, I emerged xf4vnc (-vncviewer xvnc) but i get the same error (1st post) when loading the module.

Problem is tightvnc comes with no vnc.so module, so I have to use xf4vnc as far as I understand. Is there another way to get tightvncserver running?

Please help me im kinda nub with xorg-things...

my versions:

x11-base/xorg-server   1.3.0.0-r1 

net-misc/xf4vnc            4.3.0.104

net-misc/tightvnc          1.3.9  (-java server tcpd)

----------

## Rhabb

issue solver...

I just realised that a simple vncpasswd (input passord) and vncserver starts the service and connection worked.

----------

